# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ایجاد امنیت برای بانک اس کیو ال سرور

## noroozifar

سلام
می خواهم یک DataBase در اس کیو ال سرور ایجاد کنم با امنیت بالا  به طوریکه فقط از طریق نرم افزار ایجاد شده طرف بتواند به بانک دسترسی پیدا کنند حتی امکان attach کردن ان به صورت دستی هم وجود نداشته باشد زمانیکه می خواهد اینکار را انجام بدهد از طرف مثلا پسورد بخواهد

در زمینه امنیت این بانک من هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم همیشه به صورت معمولی بانک را ایجاد میکردم حالا نرم افزاری که می خواهم ایجاد کنم امنیت داده خیلی مهم شده می خواستم در این زمینه منو راهنمایی کنید اگر اموزش مثالهای مختلف و جامع و کامل هست بهم بدید به طوریکه 2 روزه بتونم بانک را ایجاد کنم 

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

بحث امنیت تو SQL Server چیزی نیست که با 2 تا فیلم و PDF بشه یاد گرفت ، اگر واقعا امنیت برات مهمه باید روش وقت بزاری ؛ اگر تونستی مباحث SQL Server 2008 Security ، SQL Server 2008 Policy-Based Management ، SQL Server 2008 Data Encryption از سری آموزش های Train Signal رو دانلود کن و ببین .

----------


## noroozifar

> بحث امنیت تو SQL Server چیزی نیست که با 2 تا فیلم و PDF بشه یاد گرفت ، اگر واقعا امنیت برات مهمه باید روش وقت بزاری ؛ اگر تونستی مباحث SQL Server 2008 Security ، SQL Server 2008 Policy-Based Management ، SQL Server 2008 Data Encryption از سری آموزش های Train Signal رو دانلود کن و ببین .


 حرف شما درسته اما اگر یک چیز بود کار ما را سریع راه مینداخت خوب بود حداقل فقط از طریق نرم افزار قابل دسترس باشه پایگاه داده 

این اموزشها را می توانم دانلود کنم اما هر چی میگردم لینک برای دانلود پیدا نمیکنم  :ناراحت:

----------


## Felony

این صفحه مربوط به لینک های دانلود : http://vatandownload.com/2011/06/-20...8---2.php#more

سری لینک های آخر نوشته " آموزش کامل مدیریت SQL سرور 2008   ( مقدماتی و متوسط ) 2 دی وی دی " ؛ اون لینک ها رو دانلود کنید .

----------


## noroozifar

راه سریعتری برای ایجاد امنیت نیست فقط می خواهم حالتی ایجاد کنم که بانک توسط نرم افزار باز بشه نه به صورت windows authentication  و بانک فقط توسط خودم برای وایرش باز بشه

----------


## micro24

سلام

بنظر من یک user در دیتابیس ایجاد کنید با دسترسی های محدود به طور مثال فقط read و توی برنامه فقط کاربرانتان با آن بتوانند کار کنند، یکجایی user وpass به طور مثال sa را ذخیره کنید و هرموقع کاربر می خواهد از طریق برنامه attach کند user و pass را بگیرد از کاربر و بعدچک کند اگر درست بود اجازه بدهد اما بهترین روش این می باشد که هر کاربری user و pass جدا برای login به برنامه ای که نوشته اید داشته باشد و این user و pass ها در یک جدول نگه داری بشود و می توانید توی آن جدول user وpass دیتابیس را هم در نظر بگیرید به طور مثال کاربر admin در جدول user وpass اصلی پایگاه داده را داشته باشد و زمانیکه login می کند دیگر به همه چی دسترسی داشته باشد.
باز هم این یک نظر بود امیدوارم دوستان دیگر بیشتر راهنمائی کنند.

----------


## noroozifar

ممنونم
من ویدئوهای اقای تاجیک را گرفتم و در قسمت امنیت مربوط به یدئو 6 خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم اما کار اصلی را توضیح ندادند و ان هم مشکل windows authentication  هستش در مورد این توضیح نداد  و  به راحتی بانک قابل attach هستش می خواهم کاری کنم وقتی فایل mdf من از روی کامپیوتر خودم به کامپیوتر شخص دیگر انتقال داده شد و ان طرف هم برنامه sql را داشت نتونه بانک را attach کنه و فقط از طریق نرم افزار خودم اینکار قابل انجام باشه یا اینکه خودم  بتونم جهت ویرایش بانک را attach کنم ؟

----------

